# Freeman Pinner/Nailer combo $29.99



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Great deal on this , sign up for shipadvantage for free ship, easy to cancel after receiving order, what a steal red $109, http://www.sears.com/shc/s/ProductD...sid=I0084400010000100312&i_cntr=1316785779239


----------



## RJM (Apr 11, 2010)

Update - I bought using PayPal and will be getting a credit for the extra $25+tax. I had it all ready to go in my cart, payment method selected, payment info entered, logged into sears account, just one (or 2) buttons left to push. Then I called the 800 number, explained the issue, the guy logged on and saw the problem, then I purchased it while on the phone with customer service. Gave him the order number and he put in a credit. I already got an e-mail from PayPal for the refund.

A lot of trouble but I was annoyed. The customer service rep said IT will probably fix the problem by tomorrow and that the correct price should be $29.99 but I guess we'll see what happens.


Freeman Pinner/Nailer combo

It say $29.99 on the web page but when you add it to your cart, it comes in at $54.99.

There's also a free 30 day trial for Sears' "Shipvantage" program. Only thing is you have to cancel 5 days prior to the 30th day to avoid being charged.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Tom

Now that's a good find, anytime you can buy a new nailer for 15.oo it's a deal If I didn't have so many I think I would go out and get the pair but on the other hand the price is so good I just may go out and get the pair for back ups..

Thanks for the post Tom.. 

By the way I did call the Sears out let and he said it is 30.oo for the pair..on sale until Sat..  just like the add said,hint take the add with you to the store..
I also ask about online only thing, he said they will honor the add in the store with the print out of it.. 


===





Tommyt654 said:


> Great deal on this , sign up for shipadvantage for free ship, easy to cancel after receiving order, what a steal red $109, http://www.sears.com/shc/s/ProductD...sid=I0084400010000100312&i_cntr=1316785779239


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Looks like a great buy, for some other day however.


----------

